

Show HN: Twitter and text message shortener - stephenapple
http://readmo.re/

======
gawker
I don't think it's useful as a text message shortener because for me, my
Android phone automatically sends 2 text messages. It will break the workflow
if I have to click on a link to read the entire message that someone had sent.

As a tweet shortener, I know there's code to breaks a long message into chunks
and tweets them so a link to read the entire message is again not ideal.

Best of luck :)

------
stephenapple
Thinking about getting rid of this domain/service. Do you find it useful?

